# June 14 - 23Rd 2013 Rally @ Lake Raystown Rally Invitation To Members Of Outbackers.com



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Hi all! 
I am a member of some other forums, including Dog & Trailer http://www.dogandtrailer.com/. We have a Rally planned for the Summer of 2013 and the members of Outbackers.com are invited to join us! We had an absolutely fabulous time at the 2011 Rally at Raystown, and the only way we could get a whole loop at the CG exclusive to us was to plan it for 2013. It's a done deal! we have 37 sites, of which, half are still available. Tune into; http://www.dogandtra...-lake-raystown/ for the details. We love to have you all join us; the more the merrier. Please read the details; this resort does have a few interesting rules when it comes to reservations. Notify me @ [email protected] and I will add you to the list, please include the range of dates you plan to stay. Don't try to call it in; I will submit the list to the CG (I have a contract with them) and they will go by that list of who gets what site.
I plan to extend this invitation to other forums in about 2 weeks, if there are any sites left.
Hope to see you there!
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Once again I want to extend an invitation to Outbackers.com members to come to this rally. What a great time this will be. There are quite few sites still available. Some had to cancel because Hurricane Sandy is causing an extension of the school year in the northeast and as a result the school calander has infrindged upon this rally, for some. Reservation can be made until April 13th 2012, after that the sites will be released to the general public. Love to have you all aboard. 
Eric


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

looking forward to it!!


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the invite. We are seriously considering it. Will be back from our maiden voyage in late April. We were at Lake Raystowns last year and had a great spot, #73 I believe, overlooking the lake. Trying to decide if we should get a cabin instead so we can bring the bass boat. Missed it last year watching all the other boats. Will probably not be able to make a decision until middle of May, so if we go we will be prepared to take whatever is available. Thanks again.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Eric/JustAdd Dirt has the whole loop held/reserved until april 13th - after that sites are relased to the public....

Not sure how close you are..... but last time eric took his boat up the weekend before and they let him park it until he came up...... he then left to there and went back the following week to get it.....

Its beautiful there!!


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Got us thinking. We remember the trip taking about 4 hours (one way) but Mapquest suggests it would only take 2.25 hours. Maybe Mapquest isn't pulling a 5th wheel. Thanks for the information.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

hoodscoop said:


> Got us thinking. We remember the trip taking about 4 hours (one way) but Mapquest suggests it would only take 2.25 hours. Maybe Mapquest isn't pulling a 5th wheel. Thanks for the information.


Not sure how you travel to get there (not sure where you are coming from ......) we cut a lot of time by going 76 west to 475 to 665 to 913 to 994 ......... you have a strong truck so no worries for you ...... for folks who are pushing the limit of their vehicle .... this may not be the route for them....It is an over the hill and windy through the woods route ....but knocks about an hour off for me........


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

hoodscoop said:


> Thanks for the invite. We are seriously considering it. Will be back from our maiden voyage in late April. We were at Lake Raystowns last year and had a great spot, #73 I believe, overlooking the lake. Trying to decide if we should get a cabin instead so we can bring the bass boat. Missed it last year watching all the other boats. Will probably not be able to make a decision until middle of May, so if we go we will be prepared to take whatever is available. Thanks again.


Just curious where you hail from...I live near Baltimore and it took about 2.5 hours to get there.. takin it easy on the main roads.
Not sure if I'll be bringin up the big boat this a year it's a lot to do two trips up and the motorhome can't haul 7K# up the mountains; I have an ad thats been running on craigslist for a few days in the Lake Raystown region, to rent a pontoon for the whole week. I will keep the ad runnning hoping for more than one response. 
ad 1 ad 2 ad 3

I'm thinking of downsizing to a <5K# boat so I can haul it up the mountains with thMH..

Hope to see you there


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Thanks for the invite. We are seriously considering it. Will be back from our maiden voyage in late April. We were at Lake Raystowns last year and had a great spot, #73 I believe, overlooking the lake. Trying to decide if we should get a cabin instead so we can bring the bass boat. Missed it last year watching all the other boats. Will probably not be able to make a decision until middle of May, so if we go we will be prepared to take whatever is available. Thanks again.


Just curious where you hail from...I live near Baltimore and it took about 2.5 hours to get there.. takin it easy on the main roads.
Not sure if I'll be bringin up the big boat this a year it's a lot to do two trips up and the motorhome can't haul 7K# up the mountains; I have an ad thats been running on craigslist for a few days in the Lake Raystown region, to rent a pontoon for the whole week. I will keep the ad runnning hoping for more than one response. 
ad 1 ad 2 ad 3

I'm thinking of downsizing to a <5K# boat so I can haul it up the mountains with thMH..

Hope to see you there
[/quote]

We hail from the township of Frederick, MD. Your doing 2.5 hours from Baltimore, that's pretty good. What road do you take after 70W in Breezewood?


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

hoodscoop said:


> Thanks for the invite. We are seriously considering it. Will be back from our maiden voyage in late April. We were at Lake Raystowns last year and had a great spot, #73 I believe, overlooking the lake. Trying to decide if we should get a cabin instead so we can bring the bass boat. Missed it last year watching all the other boats. Will probably not be able to make a decision until middle of May, so if we go we will be prepared to take whatever is available. Thanks again.


Just curious where you hail from...I live near Baltimore and it took about 2.5 hours to get there.. takin it easy on the main roads.
Not sure if I'll be bringin up the big boat this a year it's a lot to do two trips up and the motorhome can't haul 7K# up the mountains; I have an ad thats been running on craigslist for a few days in the Lake Raystown region, to rent a pontoon for the whole week. I will keep the ad runnning hoping for more than one response. 
ad 1 ad 2 ad 3

I'm thinking of downsizing to a <5K# boat so I can haul it up the mountains with thMH..

Hope to see you there
[/quote]

We hail from the township of Frederick, MD. Your doing 2.5 hours from Baltimore, that's pretty good. What road do you take after 70W in Breezewood?
[/quote]

Actually I'm from from Sykesville. For you it's a 2.5 hour trip if you crawl there. 2 hrs if you dont stop. From Breezewood go 30 west and 26 north. 1:15 to Breezwood 45 min to Raystown from there. I've gotten a response to my CL ad. Might have a nice pontoon all lined up.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Thanks for the invite. We are seriously considering it. Will be back from our maiden voyage in late April. We were at Lake Raystowns last year and had a great spot, #73 I believe, overlooking the lake. Trying to decide if we should get a cabin instead so we can bring the bass boat. Missed it last year watching all the other boats. Will probably not be able to make a decision until middle of May, so if we go we will be prepared to take whatever is available. Thanks again.


Just curious where you hail from...I live near Baltimore and it took about 2.5 hours to get there.. takin it easy on the main roads.
Not sure if I'll be bringin up the big boat this a year it's a lot to do two trips up and the motorhome can't haul 7K# up the mountains; I have an ad thats been running on craigslist for a few days in the Lake Raystown region, to rent a pontoon for the whole week. I will keep the ad runnning hoping for more than one response. 
ad 1 ad 2 ad 3

I'm thinking of downsizing to a <5K# boat so I can haul it up the mountains with thMH..

Hope to see you there
[/quote]

We hail from the township of Frederick, MD. Your doing 2.5 hours from Baltimore, that's pretty good. What road do you take after 70W in Breezewood?
[/quote]

Actually I'm from from Sykesville. For you it's a 2.5 hour trip if you crawl there. 2 hrs if you dont stop. From Breezewood go 30 west and 26 north. 1:15 to Breezwood 45 min to Raystown from there. I've gotten a response to my CL ad. Might have a nice pontoon all lined up.
[/quote]

Thanks, I have updated my Raystown log book to include the directions you have given me. Last year we considered the pontoon rental but was just to costly for the two of us. Hope we can make it happen. Thanks agian.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

When is the booking deadline? this place is great


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

clarkely said:


> When is the booking deadline? this place is great


Checked it out - April 13th is when the sites are held to - after that they get released......


----------

